# Horny Goat Weed



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Was at my cousins' house at the weekend. Seen a tub of Holland & Barrett Horny Goat Weed sitting. I said "Give me a couple of them." He said "Go ahead, keep the tub."

So I took 3, and no joke, hours later I was randy as FUUCK!

Gave the worm a burp. Gave the worm another burp. Then when the misses came home, pumped her on the dining room floor.

Have to say. Good stuff.


----------



## willber328 (May 19, 2011)

hahaha sounds awsome mate however my missus thinks your rotten lol

how much was it mate?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Is this serious ?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Dananaman said:


> Gave the worm a burp.


FPMSL:laugh: Never heard that one before:lol:


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Lol dunno mate. Cousin gave me half a tub.

Like I said, it's Holland & Barrett stuff.

But if I recall, when he bought it, it was buy one get one free. I'm gonna buy shiitloads of it now.


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Milky said:


> Is this serious ?


SUPER SERIOUS!


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

ANGLIK said:


> FPMSL:laugh: Never heard that one before:lol:


 Lol oh aye mate, you have to burp the worm every now and again.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

This just sound like me on a normal test cycle, note to self stay away from them or I'd be like a rapist


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epimedium

Here's what it is.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

I took it a while back and the stuff turned me into a sexual maniac, ripped the head off it about 10 times that day


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm glad I've discovered it. My dick doesn't know what it's in for.


----------



## diehardlove (May 5, 2011)

Lol thats funny im suffering as is my missis as on pct so might have to get my **** to holland and barret tommorow,Big rep for you fella if it works and il bet the missis will bake you a cake too lol.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I have used this but did absolutely nothing for me though......I rate ZMA highly though.


----------

